# Print-to-order



## ntucker (May 7, 2009)

Hi guys, i really need your help. I'm looking for screen printers in the columbia sc area, that would be able to print internet t-shirt orders as needed.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Unless you can afford a $25 or more per shirt print charge, it's not cost effective to have screen printed one-off's.

Plastisol transfers may be a better option. You have your designs printed on transfer paper (in lots of 25, 50, 100, etc.) instead of garments. when you get an order, the transfer is heat pressed on to the shirt. This method is a lot less expensive way to go.


----------



## ntucker (May 7, 2009)

The problem is no one does heat transfers in my hometown city. They say that its not as popular and it doesn't make a whole lot of money.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ntucker said:


> The problem is no one does heat transfers in my hometown city. They say that its not as popular and it doesn't make a whole lot of money.


Order online, get them through the mail.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------

